# .270WSM or .30-06sprg.



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sure people have asked this question a lot on here, but I couldn't find any. I'm still looking for a new gun and I can't decided what caliber to get, its between a .270wsm or the .30-06. I keep weighing them up and they both have there pro's for different reasons, But I still can't decide. and its not to say I wouldn't consider another caliber. What do you all think? whats the opinions?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Give us a little more background on what you are planning on hunting and that should help us give you an answer.

I am a sucker for the classic 30-06, but there are definitely some other chamberings that outperform it.

But here is my 2 cents on why I'd go with a 30-06 over a 270WSM:
1) ammo cost. A box of 30-06 will start at $20, a box of 270WSM will start around $30
2) ammo availability. You are more likely to find someone with 30-06 ammo in a small town over WSM ammo
3) the 30-06 has some great bullet weight offerings from light 150 gr loads for deer to heavy 200 gr loads for Elk. (Not to say the 207WSM doesnt have a wide range, but I like these options more)
4) I just like the 30-06, it was good enough for grandpa, it was good enough for dad, its good enough for me

If cost isnt an object, then go with the .270. Or just buy a .505 Gibbs and shoot a 600 gr bullets at squirrels at $20 a bullet!

The next question after deciding on caliber, will be what rifle. I'm throwing in my vote early for a Kimber or a Cooper


----------



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm planning on using it for deer, Elk, or anything similar in size. I'm a big browning fan, I'm really impressed with their build, but the Tikka T3 Lite has caught my interest with its very smooth action, I just hate that the clip is plastic.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would go with the 30-06 just because of what Bax said price and availabilty of ammo. I was thinking about the 270wsm for my wife who doesn't like alot of recoil. 
I perfer the Ruger or Savage but that mostly because I can't afford the Kimber, Cooper, or even Brownings.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Other than the 30-06 obviously being about 10% larger making the larger bullets more common, from 125-225 grains on the 06 while the WSM goes from 90-150. That would possibly make the 06 better for the elk than the wsm. Ballistically speaking, the WSM is about 8% faster and higher energy (comparing both calibers in the 150 grain bullet) with a higher ballistic coefficient, but the bullet drop difference is negligible http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_trajectory_table.htm 
Not only is the 06 easier to find in any store with more options, but available at any deer or elk camp from fellow hunters and available in a wider variety of rifles. 
Recoil wise the 06 is a little lighter http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_trajectory_table.htm
Overall, I would go with the 06, as I did as I just posted a similar question weeks ago and ended up with the Rem 700 in 30-06. 
Good luck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a VERY good reason the 30-06 has been identified as the best all around north american big game cartridge by every reputable gun writer around. Different flavors of the day have come and gone. But after 100 years, the '06 is still the best all around cartridge. Every big game animal, and several small game animals I've ever killed have been with an '06. Yea, Me, and about 50 million other hunters as well!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I would agree with what has been said about the 30-06, it is a proven performer and amo is easey to find. If the price of ammo is not important or if you like to reload then take a look at the 270WSM. I picked one up a few years ago in a Savage Stainless and it is a great gun. It shoots 140gr Accubonds with amazing accuracy. Nothing wrong with the 30-06 though. One thing aboutthe recoil, the 270WSM is a touch above a 30-06 depending on the rifle.

Mark


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

MarkM said:


> One thing aboutthe recoil, the 270WSM is a touch above a 30-06 depending on the rifle.
> 
> Mark


Good to know I've never shot the 270wsm and was told it has alot less recoil, so it is good to know that so I don't go out a buy my wife a gun she won't shoot, although I would have me an extra gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

30-06. I have two of them..  

My brother has a 270 WSM and the recoil is a little more noticeable than my .06's.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

The 06 really shines with 180 grain bullets, for moose and elk.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I was in a similar situation a few years back. I was trying to decide between the 300wsm and the standard 300 mag. Im a sucker for anything new so I went with the 300wsm. As much as I love this gun which has offered me 1 shot kills on 5 deer in the last 3 years I actually wish I had gone with the standard mag. The biggest reason is ammo cost and even reloading costs. Trying to find brass at a decent price is a pain, I had to buy a new "magnum" bullet puller because of the diameter of the casing was to large to fit in my other one. I have to buy a over sized seat for my reamer and a few other odds and ends, all for a few extra ft per second... I would say if your looking for something with the extra poop of a 270wsm go with the standard 300 win mag. Otherwise just stay with the 06 you wont regret it I promise.

BTW I to am a huge Browning fan and I went with the stainless stalker which is a great gun. I also owned a Tikka in a 300wsm which out of the box produced 5 shot groups at 100yds you could cover with a quarter. Dont be afraid of the polymer clip its very strong. I dropped mine fully loaded on a rock in 15 degree temps and it was fine.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

choose between the 300 wsm and the 30-06, over the .270wsm.
150 grain for deer and 180 for elk, you don't have that option with the 270 wsm. 
I choose the 300 wsm, but my vote is for the 30-06. it has lost it's glammer with these new offerings, but you wont be sorry for buying an 30-06. I love Hornady ammo, they do not offer any round in the winchester short mags


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I am going to vote for the 270 WSM. Faster shooting, and flatter trajectory. What's not to like? Besides, I have owned an 06, and switched to a 270 Win and never looked back. An even faster shooting 270 would be awesome.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I will have to put my vote in for the good old reliable .30/06. Both guns a great, but there is a little more versatility in bullet weight with the '06, The heaviest factory loaded bullet you will find with the .270WSM is 150gr. (which is awesome for deer and antelope, but a little light for elk, and especially for moose). For the 30/06, you can find bullet weights all the way up to 220gr. (the 180gr. being ideal for elk, and 180-220gr. great for moose). And just like others have said, ammo is cheaper and much easier to find in a pinch with the '06. In my opinion, the WSMs are a fad that will die off in the future, while the 30/06 Springfield is here to stay for a very very long time. Atleast until lazer guns take over... can't beat the flat shooting lazer guns :lol:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

-06. Hands down. For ALL of the reasons suggested in prior posts.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

BERG said:


> -06. Hands down. For ALL of the reasons suggested in prior posts.


+1


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Go with the '06 and you won't regret it. Plenty of poop for most anything on this continent. If you are looking at a WSM go with the 300 though (it's a sweet shooter). Of course I'm anti .277 diameter bullets though.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Quit screwing around, get one of each. Problem solved.......


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

one of each......hah I want one of all. have 30-06, .357 lever, .444 marlin lever, .300 wsm. need 7mm mag, .270, .300mag, .325 wsm .338, 25-06. and heck .17 hmr


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have one of each and use the .270 WSM in preference over my '06. Faster, flatter, even more accurate in my case. In real life, I chronograph the WSM at nearly 400 fps. faster (_140 vs. 180 gr_), which is significant. A quality premium 140-gr bullet in WSM will do it all - you don't need more weight with today's premium controlled-expansion bullets. Recoil seems the same to me. The '06 has cheaper _standard cup-and-core_ bullet ammunition, however I use expensive premium bullets in either, so that narrows the gap a lot. With the cost of gas to get to a hunting area and other expenses, the cost of ammo for the few shots you take is insignificant.

Both work well, and the '06 is my back-up - but the .270 WSM is the go-to gun for serious work.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> ...the cost of ammo for the few shots you take is insignificant.


Exactly. If you shoot a lot it would make fiscal sense to go with the '06.

However, if your like me, a box of shells will last around 3 years. A few shots before the hunt to check accuracy and hopefully one shot to fill the tag. Possibly two if a follow-up is needed.

I prefer to kill paper with my .22's or .223. :wink:


----------



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, and opinions. I'm gonna go with the .270 WSM, for that reason that I will only shoot it a few times a year, and the faster, flatter shots are going to be so much better.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

We all have are favorite's. Mine is the -06 browning.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> Thanks for all the info, and opinions. I'm gonna go with the .270 WSM, for that reason that I will only shoot it a few times a year, and the faster, flatter shots are going to be so much better.


OK great! We want a follow up report. :mrgreen:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Well this may be a little late, but what the heck. I'd vote for the 300 WSM if elk are being considered. The difference (for deer) between the 270 and 300 short mags isn't much, especially if you shoot 150 grain bullets out of each. True, the 270 has a slight edge for the deer, since it will shoot slightly flatter and gives you the option of 130 or 140 grain bullets as well. But the difference is relatively minor, all things considered. Talking about elk is where the big difference comes in. Stepping up to a 180 grain bullet is huge, and will give you a lot more room for error when hunting those bigger beasts. My ideal deer gun is the 270 short mag, and my ideal elk gun is a .338. The 300 short mag seems to fall nicely right in the middle.


----------

